# 2003 350 Rancher 4x4



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Okay so I got a 2003 350 Rancher 4x4 for free. Needs a top end rebuild (runs fine but smokes pretty bad), front diff and axles for front. 

So what I am wanting to know is. What do I need to do to turn this into a pretty serious mudder? I am wanting it as a long term shop project and to use it as a backup ride or possibly a guest bike. I know it ain't gonna keep up with the brute but I would like for it to at least get through the holes. I am planning a gear reduction and 'Laws. I just really have never dealt with the hondas before. Any info is appreciated, like who do I talk to for the gear reduction and so on.

Thanks in advance


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

pm gotmuddy on here builds gr's . download a shop manual .. there easy to work on ..


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah I just downloaded the manual and started looking in it. Got on bikebandit and started pricing parts. I will get in touch with gotmuddy. Thanks for the reply Walker and welcome back by the way


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

thanks broski ... these 1 bangers are alot simplier than brutes.. is it a manual or electric shift?


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey just saying i got a buddy that makes a 28% for em and will install it. As for turning it into a mudder im about to start a thread " project hasslehoff". My brother is an idiot lol. He has the exact bike u have that im building up. Snorkeling is being done this week when i get time as well as a jetkit. Hes getting the gear reduction as well, just bought my 28s to throw on it and more than likely gonna fab up a paddle. Maybe more but thats what were starting with


----------



## mjn (Feb 20, 2012)

If it is an ES (electric shift) snag yourself an updated angle sensor for it. That vintage Rancher (and Recons) had crappy ones. The new one will make it shift much better.
Why does it need a top end? Poor previous maint.? My 02 has 8,000+ miles on it and still doesn't smoke...


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

Put a GR, Laws, and Paddle(s) and get r done!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

It is a manual shift. And as far as the top end just very very very neglected machine. Zero maintenance done to it and rode very very hard.

Thanks for all the replies. I will be going to pick it up once I get off of this ship in the Gulf and pictures will soon follow. I think this will be a fun project.


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

the best investment next to the gr is lockin the front diff that made mine a straight donkey makes it a lil hard to turn when maneuvering slow but not to bad in the holes


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Who would I need to look into for getting a locker for the front?


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

here's a start found these on highlifter i dunno which will work for you though may need to call them
http://www.highlifter.com/c-615-drivetrain.aspx


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks Walker


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

JTCGUMBY give me a call or shoot me a txt and i can tell you anything you want to know about that bike....Just look in my sig. PM sent with number.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks Brute, I am out in the middle of the Gulf right now. I am scheduled to get off of here May 2nd. I will deffinitely hollar at ya when I get to really workin on this thing. Once I get home I will go pick it up and get it to the shop and see exactly what I have to work with. As of right now all I know is what this guy is telling me.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Alright plans got a little delayed on me picking up this bike, but I finally got it today. I am really surprised at the condition it is in. Its a little dirty but all the plastics are in pretty good shape. No cracks or breaks, no missing pieces. Racks are in good shape, not beat up or bent up. No rust. Just a pretty good complete bike that needs a good cleaning, a set of rings, and a front diff.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I got her all cleaned up and fired her up this morning. Runs pretty good but smokes really bad. And the wife has already decided that it is her bike now, LoL!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

not bad for free!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

No at all. He didn't know what he had. Plus it didn't hurt that his wife was pressuring him to start getting "junk" out of her yard, LoL!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha....


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

lol. funny u say that. i was talking about going to ride the spillway this weekend, and she said u cant go without me its my bike too...... had to put my foot down on that one. lol


----------

